# does my H have a fetish?



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

He wants to get a vasectomy, and we are done having kids, so I am more than fine with it. He seems to be way excited about it, and how he "won't have to pull out" of me anymore, etc. I love the feeling of sex without condoms, so I get that part. Is there really something to it for the guy to want to cum inside of a woman? I hate the leaky feeling that goes on for days afterward! I don't want him to go get this done just so he can cum in me, and then I don't let him do so. Is this a fetish, like he is dirtying my vag with his cum? Or is it just a natural thing for a man? lol 

I don't want to rain on his parade, but I also don't want to have a permanently leaky vag!


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Umm it shouldn't be leaking out for days. I personally love a man cumming inside of me. It makes sex that much better to me. I don't think it's a fetish to have someone want to cum in you, and I'm guessing the vast majority on this website will agree. I just run to the bathroom and have a good sit for a few minuets afterwards. No leaking occurs after that.

I would suggest taking a shower after, let gravity help the issue.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

virggirl said:


> He wants to get a vasectomy, and we are done having kids, so I am more than fine with it. He seems to be way excited about it, and how he "won't have to pull out" of me anymore, etc. I love the feeling of sex without condoms, so I get that part. Is there really something to it for the guy to want to cum inside of a woman? I hate the leaky feeling that goes on for days afterward! I don't want him to go get this done just so he can cum in me, and then I don't let him do so. Is this a fetish, like he is dirtying my vag with his cum? Or is it just a natural thing for a man? lol
> 
> I don't want to rain on his parade, but I also don't want to have a permanently leaky vag!


Millions of years of evolution have taught men to want to cum inside a woman. That is the point of sex from an evolutionary standpoint. What is more there is strong evidence that absorbing semen has beneficial effects for a woman:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...alth-and-helps-fight-depression_n_1820892.htm

I would seriously reconsider my marriage if my wife was too disgusted by me to take my cum inside her. Why do you think ejaculating inside you is 'dirtying your vag'?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think that is a fetish. That was one of the good things when my H had his vasectomy. No more pulling out, and I love it. Just as mentioned before, go to the restroom and spend a few minutes there, it should all come back out. Either way, I think you should tell him if you have no intention of having him finish in you. He may want to rethink a lot of things. His wants and needs should make it automatically important to you, not the worry about cleaning up.


----------



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

You all are right, I suppose. By dirty, I mean in the way that a lot of women (including me to a degree) think of cum as gross (even though I do swallow all of the time), and maybe that it is a power thing that men feel over women. The more I read, already, I should look at it as a good thing. After all, his head does get super big and hard for about a minute before he cums, and that does feel damn good. Guess I never sat on the potty long enough in the past, lol.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

virggirl said:


> and maybe that it is a power thing that men feel over women.


I don't think that it is a power thing. Its just the way men and women are designed.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> I don't think that it is a power thing. Its just the way men and women are designed.


:iagree:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

How can it be a fetish when it's the way nature made us procreate?
That's crazy!

virggirl.. with the utmost respect I believe YOU are the one with the problem here. Husband is 100% normal. It's where his cum is meant to go ( despite the fact it may be fun for it to end up other places I mean this in a evolutionary way).

You refer to cum as dirty and gross. Why is that? 
Do you worry it can make you sick or carries infections??
It's wont and it doesn't (unless he got an STD or the like).

The door handle into the shop or the handrail on the bus would carry millions more bacteria, feces and other nasties than your husbands cum.

Does your h know how you feel...it can't be nice for him for his wife to think any part of him if dirty or gross.

I would address this issue OP. I don't think it's healthy.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

:iagree::iagree:

So far you have said cum is 'dirty' and cumming in your partner is a 'power thing'. I think you need to look at why you have these negative feelings towards something that is so natural and is such an integral part of sex.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

There is definitely a better feeling of cumming inside a woman instead of a condom or pulling out. But it is not a fetish. Just a nice way to complete the act.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

It’s not a fetish and it’s not a power thing. Men have an almost universal urge to thrust deep inside at the point of orgasm. Evolution wise, it makes sense for fertility reasons. With regards to physical pleasure, pulling out is the last thing that we want to do. The feeling of the vagina completely around the shaft, from tip to pubic bone just feels so good. It feels great to press our pubic bones together at that time. It’s like that part of a woman’s body was designed with men’s pleasure in mind Emotionally, that full physical contact at the time of orgasm seems to enhance the oxytocin and other brain chemicals associated with bonding and emotional pleasure. I also love the feeling of remaining inside shortly after my orgasm. The penis is extra sensitive afterwards, and the extra lubrication from the semen is extra soothing and sensuous, and reduces overstimulation. 

Would you want someone to pull your vibrator away from you right before your orgasm?


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

Best way to put this. I can get to work on a bus. But it sure would be a lot better riding in a Luxury limo. I can eat bread and water and survive but steak and a beer are much more preferred. 

Cumming inside the vag. feels waaaaaaaay better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

virggirl said:


> You all are right, I suppose. By dirty, I mean in the way that a lot of women (including me to a degree) think of cum as gross (even though I do swallow all of the time), and maybe that it is a power thing that men feel over women.


Can you imagine if you were about to "O" and he said "Eww gross" and pushed you off because he didn't want you getting all over him?? Pretty offensive, yes?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Plus their is no calories in it


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

Must agree, coming inside a women feels better and is much more intimate for me. He does not have a fetish, he just wants his sex life to be the best it can be and is excited about that. This is a good thing, be excited about it and enjoy it.


----------



## clarabarton (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree, it's not a fetish. I would also like to add that to me, it is much more intimate to have my husband cum inside me. I feel closer to him, like he is "mine," and when I think about it later, that closeness continues. Plus many times I can "feel" when he cums, and that feeling is amazing!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Are we seriously now asking if it's a FETISH for men to want to cum inside of women? 

And the villainization of male sexuality continues.

*Walks out of thread shaking head*


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> there is strong evidence that absorbing semen has beneficial effects for a woman:QUOTE]
> 
> I am so bringing this up tonight!:smthumbup: I'm here to help babe. Help me...help you!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Leaking for days? You're doing it wrong.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

virggirl said:


> He wants to get a vasectomy, and we are done having kids, so I am more than fine with it. He seems to be way excited about it, and how he "won't have to pull out" of me anymore, etc. I love the feeling of sex without condoms, so I get that part. Is there really something to it for the guy to want to cum inside of a woman? I hate the leaky feeling that goes on for days afterward! I don't want him to go get this done just so he can cum in me, and then I don't let him do so. Is this a fetish, like he is dirtying my vag with his cum? Or is it just a natural thing for a man? lol
> 
> I don't want to rain on his parade, but I also don't want to have a permanently leaky vag!


Whhhhaaaaat? You need to ask this question?

Not only is it more enjoyable for me, but my wife wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

It feels good. LOL Duh....And I agree with the others. You shouldn't be leaking for days.


----------



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I have read all of he comments, and I agree with you all...stupid (drunk) question. I asked because I also know he watches a lot of "creampie" porn videos. Maybe this is why I thought it was a fetish. I never thought of it that way before. I was also exaggerating the "leaking for days" part, but it usually was a day where I felt uncomfortable down there. I gueas.since he produces a lot of cum, I just need to take more time to let it exit me. I do like the feeling of it in the moment, so I should learn to deal with the "effects". I don't really think cum is gross, it just isn't met with the same horny feelings that make it "hot" in the moment it happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

In my experience, women preferred me to ejaculate inside more often than I did. Some nonsense about it being more intimate, or it's more pleasurable due to hormones, or something like that  I'd take my partner swallowing 75% of the time, so, Virggirl, your husband is a lucky man in my book. He has his preferences, and they're not uncommon among men either (more intimate, allows to build up speed to finish without interruption, evolutionary programming, etc.)


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

virggirl said:


> I have read all of he comments, and I agree with you all...stupid (drunk) question. I asked because I also know he watches a lot of "creampie" porn videos. [/i][/size]


Okay, watching creampie videos is a different kettle of fish. It may well be a fetish, but probably a harmless one.


----------



## kev23 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it is a hot thing for the woman to take my cum...just sayin. It is much appreciated by us guys.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> Okay, watching creampie videos is a different kettle of fish. It may well be a fetish, but probably a harmless one.


Which is odd, because porn has inverted real life; it's helped make people think of "creampies" as a fetish, and ejaculating on a woman's face as a norm.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Which is odd, because porn has inverted real life; it's helped make people think of "creampies" as a fetish, and ejaculating on a woman's face as a norm.


I FINALLY agree with you on something. If this is his fetish be thankful. LOL pretty mild and quite normal for a guy to wanna finish inside and see the finished product.....well you get the picture.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I FINALLY agree with you on something.


Really? I had no clue our views were so disparate.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

its better than cumming in your eye!


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Really? I had no clue our views were so disparate.


I have been on a not so nice receiving end of your replies before. But that's alright.


----------



## kmz 69 (Oct 23, 2012)

While I will agree that nature intended men to deposit sperm into a women for procreation that has nothing to do with sexual fulfillment. Years ago my spouse says to me “did you get off; then what’s the problem?” Meaning that both of us O’d so there is no problem. In your case you need to realize that coitus like nature intended is rare; look at all the posts about some other form of sex other then vaginal; oral, anal, frot; whatever; as long as orgasm was achieved what’s the problem? As to “leaky vag” hasn’t that been going on forever??? If it’s a real issue train him to clean you up afterwards; you both O’d and completed the act, make him responsible for your cleanliness issues; he’s the man it’s his cum not yours!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

kmz 69 said:


> In your case you need to realize that coitus like nature intended is rare


??


----------



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, so being I am still on birth ctl, we had sex without the condom. My god, I forgot how much better it feels! I let him cum in me, and by the time he was ready to blow, which wasn't too long, I was very turned on about it. After he finished, I collapsed onto his chest and laid on him, and when I slowly went to remove myself from him, so he could see his work..he stopped me and told me he wasn't done, and to start gridning on him again. I did, and he slowly worked his way back up again. We had the most satisfying sex afterward...and I have never gotten it that long in my life. I loved hearing how, umm, juicy things were as we did it. It worked as a good lube for me when I would normally have dried up quick and not been able to go again, without lube. When he finished the second time, it must have triggered something carnal within my own head, because I got off too, and both at the same time was ah-mazing. So thank you to all who thought I was crazy, lol, I am addicted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovetopleasewife (Oct 7, 2012)

virggirl said:


> Ok, so being I am still on birth ctl, we had sex without the condom. My god, I forgot how much better it feels! I let him cum in me, and by the time he was ready to blow, which wasn't too long, I was very turned on about it. After he finished, I collapsed onto his chest and laid on him, and when I slowly went to remove myself from him, so he could see his work..he stopped me and told me he wasn't done, and to start gridning on him again. I did, and he slowly worked his way back up again. We had the most satisfying sex afterward...and I have never gotten it that long in my life. I loved hearing how, umm, juicy things were as we did it. It worked as a good lube for me when I would normally have dried up quick and not been able to go again, without lube. When he finished the second time, it must have triggered something carnal within my own head, because I got off too, and both at the same time was ah-mazing. So thank you to all who thought I was crazy, lol, I am addicted!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice to hear of success!


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

virggirl said:


> Ok, so being I am still on birth ctl, we had sex without the condom. My god, I forgot how much better it feels! I let him cum in me, and by the time he was ready to blow, which wasn't too long, I was very turned on about it. After he finished, I collapsed onto his chest and laid on him, and when I slowly went to remove myself from him, so he could see his work..he stopped me and told me he wasn't done, and to start gridning on him again. I did, and he slowly worked his way back up again. We had the most satisfying sex afterward...and I have never gotten it that long in my life. I loved hearing how, umm, juicy things were as we did it. It worked as a good lube for me when I would normally have dried up quick and not been able to go again, without lube. When he finished the second time, it must have triggered something carnal within my own head, because I got off too, and both at the same time was ah-mazing. So thank you to all who thought I was crazy, lol, I am addicted!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This sounds like a better 180 than the one I usually read about at TAM.


----------



## virggirl (Aug 27, 2012)

I know, right! I've seen some 180's today, sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

